
Inside the Vatican-blessed tech accelerator that's tackling climate change - razzaj
https://www.fastcompany.com/40424655/inside-the-vaticans-tech-accelerator-thats-targeting-climate-change?utm_content=buffera9430&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
anjalik
"Companies participating in the Laudato Si Challenge will receive $100,000 in
seed funding in exchange for a 6% to 8% equity investment, and expert
mentorship."

------
Jaruzel
Although interesting, the above link contains lots of tracking parameters -
i.e. I can see you saw it on Twitter.

~~~
razzaj
You are right. It is difficult for me to remember and remove those when
sharing.

